# Thanksgiving day pups



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, Palin had six pups all togther. Five females and a male. Cut tails yesterday. All strong and healthy. Palins first litter at a bit over 3 1/2. She is pretty protective of them, but, a great mom. 100% surviveability. Took a long time to get this 12 generation litter so I will keep the male and at least 3 of the five females. Was hoping for more males to give out to "qualified trainers" for testing, but can't controll what is thrown.


----------



## Meena Moitra (Jul 11, 2008)

Congratulations Palin! Now my dog is an uncle...


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Congrats Don, hope they turn out well for you. 

Best of luck with them.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> . Was hoping for more males to give out to "qualified trainers" for testing, but can't controll what is thrown.


My best dog was a female (Dubheasa). I'd think if you are "giving out" dogs. Lots of "qualified Trainers" would take a female?
What kind of venue are your trying to place them in?


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I don't give females for proving as a general rule, depending on the venue. No point in stacking the deck against myself.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> I don't give females for proving as a general rule, depending on the venue. No point in stacking the deck against myself.


Sorry Thomas, you probably have no clue what I am saying. Unless a female has an overload of testosterone( and has physical characteristics of a male) they are not going to fair well in a competative situation where the dog has to dominate a person, a hog, a bear. Males try to dominate each other from birth and are better suited for serious protection. Not sure if it makes a lot of difference in sportwork because never thought about it much. Males are competative when it comes to dominance. Any strong male wants to dominate. While females may be competative, it isn't the same as being born with the nature. Males will always have the edge.......unless the female looks like a male...larger head, built like a male etc. Too much testosterone for a female...but makes her better at some things. Just a simple answer.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

In my personal experience a female doesn't need any testosterone to be a mean bitch


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

New pups. They don't photogragh to well, but, there they are.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Sorry Thomas, you probably have no clue what I am saying. Unless a female has an overload of testosterone( and has physical characteristics of a male) they are not going to fair well in a competative situation where the dog has to dominate a person, a hog, a bear. Males try to dominate each other from birth and are better suited for serious protection. Not sure if it makes a lot of difference in sportwork because never thought about it much. Males are competative when it comes to dominance. Any strong male wants to dominate. While females may be competative, it isn't the same as being born with the nature. Males will always have the edge.......unless the female looks like a male...larger head, built like a male etc. Too much testosterone for a female...but makes her better at some things. Just a simple answer.


Is that in relation to your dogs don or your believe in general?

I have had many a pitty female that would kick the crap out of anything they could and love to dominate.I realise an airedale isnt a pitty though.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

brad robert said:


> Is that in relation to your dogs don or your believe in general?
> 
> I have had many a pitty female that would kick the crap out of anything they could and love to dominate.I realise an airedale isnt a pitty though.


LOL
Pitties are pitties Brad. When I have a female pup that goes toe to toe constanly with the males, it is a pretty good bet she is going to be a poor producer. It is basic nature that males are born competing for position. Logically, with that mindset, the males are better suited for certain things. Females are great in SAR and such where they are not trying to dominate anything. Males dominate other venues for a reason.....I like my females, but, as a breeder, females like I described are pretty much useless past maybe one litter. As you said also, You have "a" female pittie. Anything is possible with any dog walking, bur Having "a" pitty doesn't make it a general rule of thumb. Pitties ar bred to do what they do and either sex should be expected to do it. I wouldn't expect herders to be as tough in either sex persnally. That is breeding.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

> As you said also, You have "a" female pittie. Anything is possible with any dog walking, bur Having "a" pitty doesn't make it a general rule of thumb. Pitties ar bred to do what they do and either sex should be expected to do it. I wouldn't expect herders to be as tough in either sex persnally. That is breeding.


Ok, this morning I see I read that wrong, you have had many female pitties. Let's face it Brad, If anyone says anything about a dog, anyone with such a dog jumps up and is offended. I like my females, but, I have my reasons for not placing them in cetain venues for free. May as well put an anchor around my neck. I have had females that can and will go toe to toe with the males. Sure, they are out there but odds are better with males.

Just curious Brad, how big are your pits?


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Have not had them for a looooong time don but mostly in the 40-55 range.


----------

